# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  TAPE TEAC

## πετρος647

μηπως γνωριζει κανεις που μπορω να βρω το manual toy tape teac v-6030s

η την  αντικατασταση ιμαντα
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## manos_3

Μπες εδώ: http://www.user-manuals.com/user-man...AC-V6030S.html .Πρέπει όμως να πληρώσεις...

----------


## πετρος647

> Μπες εδώ: http://www.user-manuals.com/user-man...AC-V6030S.html .Πρέπει όμως να πληρώσεις...


ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα

----------


## east electronics

τι εχει το μηχανακι σου και υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να σε βοηθησει και καποιος 

σε ποσοστο ολα αυtα τα μηχανακια οι βλαβες που παρουσιαζουν ειναι αστειες 

regards sakis

----------


## πετρος647

> τι εχει το μηχανακι σου και υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να σε βοηθησει και καποιος 
> 
> σε ποσοστο ολα αυtα τα μηχανακια οι βλαβες που παρουσιαζουν ειναι αστειες 
> 
> regards sakis


ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον ,το κασετοφωνο δουλευει για λιγο και σταματαει  αμα δουλεψει
για αρκετο διαστημα τοτε ολα καλα αν οχι ειναι σαν να πατας το stop μαλλον ειναι θεμα ιμαντα
αλλα βλεπω οτι η προσβαση για την αντικατασταση του ειναι λιγο τραβηγμα για αυτο και θελω
το μανουαλ εαν γνωριζεις κατι ευπροσδεκτο,να εισαι καλα.

----------


## east electronics

δεν προκειτε να σε βοηθησει για να αλλαξεις ιμαντες  δυστυχως εκει χρειαζετε απλα λιγη εμπειρια ....η ακομα πιο απλα λιγη προσοχη στο πως θα δουλεψεις .....

σε γενικες γραμμες παντως ειναι απλο ανοιξε το και θα δεις .....

αν μπεις στην διαδικασια πες μου να σου πω τι αλλο πρεπει να κοιταξεις για να το ξαναφερεις παλι σε εργοστασιακη κατασταη η και καλυτερη 


regards sakis

----------


## πετρος647

> δεν προκειτε να σε βοηθησει για να αλλαξεις ιμαντες  δυστυχως εκει χρειαζετε απλα λιγη εμπειρια ....η ακομα πιο απλα λιγη προσοχη στο πως θα δουλεψεις .....
> 
> σε γενικες γραμμες παντως ειναι απλο ανοιξε το και θα δεις .....
> 
> αν μπεις στην διαδικασια πες μου να σου πω τι αλλο πρεπει να κοιταξεις για να το ξαναφερεις παλι σε εργοστασιακη κατασταη η και καλυτερη 
> 
> 
> regards sakis


εχω μπει στην διαδικασια,για πες μου σε  παρακαλω τι αλλο πρεπει να κοιταξω;
Εχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## east electronics

πρεπει αρχικα να εχει ακριβως τις διαστασεις που πρεπει αυτο ειναι λιγο καπως μια και ενα νουμερο πιο μικρο η πιο μεγαλο μπορει και να παιζει αλλα αν ειναι μεγαλο αργα η γρηγορα θα ξεχειλωσει  και θα χανει στροφες και αν ειναι πιο μικρος και αρα πιο σφιχτος μπορει να ζοριζει το μοτερ με αναλογα αποτελεσματ χασιμο στροφων αν και καμμια φορ ασε πολυ σφιχτους μεχρι και καταστροφη του μοτερ ..... επισης εαν εχει παραπανω απο εναν τους αλλαζουμε ολους προληπτικα 

επομενη κινηση πολυ σημαντικη ο καθαρισμος απο ολα τα διακοπτακια που υπαρχουν πανω στο μηχανισμο το κασετοφωνου ....αυτα ειναι διακοπτακια πλατινας οπου αναμεσα στις επαφες  τους μαζευουν διαφορα ασε που ειναι και δυσκολο  να καθαριστουν ..... 

η μεθοδος ειναι εξαιρετικα απλη παιρνεις ενα σπραυ καθαρισμου το οποιο πρεπει να ειναι φιλιπς και κοκκινο ψεκαζεις ενα μικρο φιλο χαρτιου ,,,,,, το βαζεις αναμεσα στις επαφες τις κλεινεις ....σχεδον σφικτα με το χερι και μετα τραβας το χαρτι προς τα εξω για να καθαρισουν  ....το επναλαμβανεις αρκετες φορες ....

αμεσως μετα ενα αλλο πολυ σημαντικο σημειο ειναι ενας μεγαλος διακοπτης συρρομενος που υπαρχει πανω στην πλακετα και κανει την αλλαγη μεταξυ παιξιματος και εγγραφης και εκει με μικρες ποσοτητες σπρει και πολλες κινησεις με το χερι στο διακοπτη κανουμε ενα καθαρισμο .....

τελος ριχνεις μια ματια οπτικα για φουσκωμενους ηλκτρολυτικους κυριως γυρω απο τα κυκλωματα  το τροφοδοτικου και του bias  αν δεν εχεις οργανο προληπτικα αλλαζεις ολους  τους ηλεκτρολυτικους    γυρω εκει  ( δεν ειναι παραπανω απο 4-5 ) 

ΤΕΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΚΑΛΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΤΡΙΜΕΡΑΚΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΟ.... ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ......

αν εχεις προσβαση σε γεννητρια και παλμογραφο η συχνομετρο μπορω να σου δωσω και οδηγιες για πολυ καλη ρυθμιση στροφων με ακριβεια τουλαχιστον 1 στα 1000

 regards sakis

----------


## πετρος647

> πρεπει αρχικα να εχει ακριβως τις διαστασεις που πρεπει αυτο ειναι λιγο καπως μια και ενα νουμερο πιο μικρο η πιο μεγαλο μπορει και να παιζει αλλα αν ειναι μεγαλο αργα η γρηγορα θα ξεχειλωσει  και θα χανει στροφες και αν ειναι πιο μικρος και αρα πιο σφιχτος μπορει να ζοριζει το μοτερ με αναλογα αποτελεσματ χασιμο στροφων αν και καμμια φορ ασε πολυ σφιχτους μεχρι και καταστροφη του μοτερ ..... επισης εαν εχει παραπανω απο εναν τους αλλαζουμε ολους προληπτικα 
> 
> επομενη κινηση πολυ σημαντικη ο καθαρισμος απο ολα τα διακοπτακια που υπαρχουν πανω στο μηχανισμο το κασετοφωνου ....αυτα ειναι διακοπτακια πλατινας οπου αναμεσα στις επαφες  τους μαζευουν διαφορα ασε που ειναι και δυσκολο  να καθαριστουν ..... 
> 
> η μεθοδος ειναι εξαιρετικα απλη παιρνεις ενα σπραυ καθαρισμου το οποιο πρεπει να ειναι φιλιπς και κοκκινο ψεκαζεις ενα μικρο φιλο χαρτιου ,,,,,, το βαζεις αναμεσα στις επαφες τις κλεινεις ....σχεδον σφικτα με το χερι και μετα τραβας το χαρτι προς τα εξω για να καθαρισουν  ....το επναλαμβανεις αρκετες φορες ....
> 
> αμεσως μετα ενα αλλο πολυ σημαντικο σημειο ειναι ενας μεγαλος διακοπτης συρρομενος που υπαρχει πανω στην πλακετα και κανει την αλλαγη μεταξυ παιξιματος και εγγραφης και εκει με μικρες ποσοτητες σπρει και πολλες κινησεις με το χερι στο διακοπτη κανουμε ενα καθαρισμο .....
> 
> τελος ριχνεις μια ματια οπτικα για φουσκωμενους ηλκτρολυτικους κυριως γυρω απο τα κυκλωματα  το τροφοδοτικου και του bias  αν δεν εχεις οργανο προληπτικα αλλαζεις ολους  τους ηλεκτρολυτικους    γυρω εκει  ( δεν ειναι παραπανω απο 4-5 ) 
> ...


φιλε μου sakis ευχαριστω για ολα θα καθαρισω πρωτα τις επαφες που ειπες και θα σου πω τα αποτελεζματα να εισαι καλα

----------

